# spacer



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, my lbs told me that: '' if you are using a carbon fiber steertube you should definitely have a spacer below the stem and on top (5mm) ''.

what do you think?? I have a super six 2010, I have a 10mm spacer below the stem but nothing on top, would be better with 5mm on top too?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

This varies from manufacturer to manufacturer, and even from bike to bike. Some companies recommend against spacers above the stem (my system six comes to mind, but that is due to the proprietary stem, specialized does the same). Others do. If you have the stock FSA headset and stem, then a 5mm spacer (or 2.5mm if you can find one) up top is commonplace. I wouldn't do too much more though, as it may interfere with the placement of the expander plug, which is designed to resist clamping forces from the stem. Having too many spacers above the stem can prevent the expander plug from being low enough.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I found this thread that offered some great input.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=221488&highlight=stem


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I read the super six tech doc.. and it says no spacer on top...


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

finally, it was not on the super six doc but on the 2006 carbon fork-headset doc tech... no spacer on top just below, but I guess is the same thing here with the super??


----------



## Dänny (May 29, 2011)

shotojs78 said:


> finally, it was not on the super six doc but on the 2006 carbon fork-headset doc tech... no spacer on top just below, but I guess is the same thing here with the super??


Sorry for bringing this up, but didn't found answer with search. 

I'm in situation that I would like to drop my stem down 2x5mm spacers. I have cannondale supersix carbon and the manual doesn't suggest to keep any spacers above stem. I would not like to cut my steerer tube for 2x5mm spacers, but I will if I have to. Does the setup work if i leave the 2x5mm spacer above the stem? I'm not familiar with the Si compression system. But every cannondale manual suggest to cut. 

Thanks for answer.

Dani


----------

